# constate t'on une enorme difference entre 15 et 17 pouces ?



## bidulmaniacs (30 Juillet 2012)

salut tout le monde jhésite entre un macbook pro  15'' (plus nomade) et  un 17 pouces pour me décider je sollicite vos avis afin de vous  éclairer un peu je vous résume un peu ce que je recherche et en fonction  vous me direz vos avis  je suis pas un vrai  "gamer" cela m'arrive de  jouer pour me détendre le soir surtout jeu de stratégie du style "ages  of empire 3" un petit peu" world of warcraft"  regarder une vidéo  musicale un film sinon je fait  surtout énormément de surf sur le web  relever de comptes, télétravail etc....

je suis bien tenter par  le macbook pro 2012 (non retina ) mais je sait qu'il existe encore des  modèles (les derniers) 17"    et je voudrait savoir si dans mon  utilisation on constate une énorme différence entre un 15 " ou un 17 "   sachant et c'est ce qui me fait hésiter qu'un 17" est pas très  transportable

merci d'avance


----------



## Lulz (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Perso j'ai un MBP17" et ma copine un MBP15", pas de souci pour transporter mon MBP, train, vacance, avion etc... 

Après on a tout les deux notre tablette (iPad) et franchement pour passer le temps dans le train ou dans l'avion 1000x plutôt la tablette, mais une fois poser le 17" c'est vraiment agréable.

En plus je suis aller voir le 15" retina sachant que le mien va être changer fin d'année, ben je suis pas convaincu, brancher sur mon écran LED sa fait bizarre, et en plus tout est souder et sa avec les prix des SSD et de la RAM en chute libre, bref là je suis un peu HS


----------



## bidulmaniacs (31 Juillet 2012)

ok merci  oui c'est vrai le retina moi non plus me tente pas vu que  la ram en autre est soudée! d'autres avis ?


----------



## Lumiiina (31 Juillet 2012)

J'ai ressemant acheter mon macbook pro, un 15 pouces non retina, et je ne regrette pas du tout mon choix. 
J'ai longuement hésiter entre le 13 et le 15 pouces, puis le 15 et le 17, car mon ancien ordinateur qui avait rendue âme, était un 17 pouces. Et honnêtement je préfère mon nouveau 15 pouces.
Plus pratique dans le sac, dans la maison, sur le bureau, dans le lit, en vacances, bref partout ! Et puis belle écran !
Alors tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire je pense.
Mais vraiment dans mon cas mon 17 pouces ne me manque pas, je dirais même que je ne sens pas la différences.
Quand a retina, personnellement ça ne ma pas tenter, déjà par le prix, et ensuite parce que je trouve déjà l'écran très beau de base.


----------



## bidulmaniacs (31 Juillet 2012)

une petite question est ce que tu fait des jeux style diablo 3 avec  ou les sims ....bref des jeux autres que ceux de facebook ?


----------



## aurelienlewin (31 Juillet 2012)

J'avais longuement hésité entre le 15" et le 17" (j'avais un 17" avant) et j'ai choisi le 15" avec écran HD mat. (résolution de 1680*1050 au lieu de 1400*900 je crois), et il m'a conquis. 

Le meilleur des deux mondes ;-)


----------



## Lumiiina (31 Juillet 2012)

bidulmaniacs a dit:


> une petite question est ce que tu fait des jeux style diablo 3 avec  ou les sims ....bref des jeux autres que ceux de facebook ?




Oui j'ai tout les sims 3, gta, et call of, et ça ne rame pas du tout


----------



## bidulmaniacs (31 Juillet 2012)

savez vous quelle marque et modele de SSD apple mets il dans la configuration du dernier macbook pro  15" non retina est ce que si je change le disque dur d'origine  par un SSD de marque crucial ce sera tout autant fiable et performant  ?


----------



## kalm (31 Juillet 2012)

Prends pas l'option SSD chez Apple 
1)Ca va te couter un bras 
2) Possible que cela soit encore des SSD SATAII  Toshiba ou samsung 470

Enfin bref y a bien mieux ailleurs pour moins cher et garantie 3ans.


----------



## Lulz (31 Juillet 2012)

Je suis du même avis que Kalm, pourquoi pas remplacer ton lecteur DVD par un SSD ?


----------



## kalm (31 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas dit ds le superdrive,. même si apparemment cette baie est stable d'apres OWC mais uniquement sur les 15 poucesMidd 2012.


----------



## Lulz (31 Juillet 2012)

Comment sa uniquement sur les 15" ?


----------



## kalm (31 Juillet 2012)

Ben oui sur les 15 Midd 2012  et apparemment sur les 13 Late 2011 mais pas tjrs ,
c'est tout .
sinon il faut acheter un SSD SATAII si on veut que ca marche dans la baie optique.


----------



## bidulmaniacs (31 Juillet 2012)

pour résumer et etre précis  je ne lachète pas avec la configuration apple store ok donc je doit prendre quelle marque et quel modèle precis ? je pensait a un crucial http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/11211426/art/crucial/kit-de-montage-ssd-intern.html

par contre  excusez moi mais  je pige pas vous me dites remplacer mon lecteur dvd par un SSD mais si je doit visionner un dvd ?


----------



## kalm (31 Juillet 2012)

Oublies l'histoire du Superdrive,excepté  si tu veux mettre ton HDD en plus du SSD  en interne  et le lecteur DVD en externe.
Concernant le SSD ,oui Crucial c'est excellent mais si tu peux patienter, les prochaines générations avec le dernier contrôleur Marvell  ne devraient pas tarder a sortir.


----------



## bidulmaniacs (31 Juillet 2012)

OK en parlant de patienter une question pour les pro de la marque à la pomme est ce que ca vaut le coup d'acheter mon macbook pro maintenant ou d'ici quelques mois ?   une nouvelle évolution de MB pro va t-elle  sortir ou est prévue pour 2013? 

bref acheter son macbook pro en ce moment est ce judicieux ?


----------



## petitchemin (31 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Oublies l'histoire du Superdrive,excepté  si tu veux mettre ton HDD en plus du SSD  en interne  et le lecteur DVD en externe.
> Concernant le SSD ,oui Crucial c'est excellent mais si tu peux patienter, les prochaines générations avec le dernier contrôleur Marvell  ne devraient pas tarder a sortir.



As tu des infos sur cette sortie ? J'ai un m4 128 pour le système et j'envisageais de le compléter avec un samsung en 256 Go pour le stockage. 
Crois tu qu'en écriture le nouveau crucial sera meilleur que le 830 ?


Bonne soirée


----------



## kalm (1 Août 2012)

Un Crucial V4  SATAII 3Gigabits vient de sortir,donc on peut espérer raisonnablement la sortie prochaine du  successeur du M4 ,qui sera oui plus rapide en ecriture que l'actuel et au moins aussi rapide  en ecriture que le 830, voir plus étant donné les performances du nouveau contrôleur Marvell.


----------



## petitchemin (1 Août 2012)

Je vais attendre un peu. Je vais utiliser le HDD 750 Go dans un boitier USB3.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Août 2012)

je préfère le 17, plus agréable que le 15 qui parait minuscule, j'ai eu les 2...
le retina ok mais pas sur ces machines ultra fines avec des composants soudés.


----------



## bidulmaniacs (2 Août 2012)

pour les pro de la marque à la pomme j'ai enfin une dernière question  qui a son importance  est ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter mon macbook  pro maintenant ou  bien attendre d'ici quelques mois ?  une nouvelle  évolution de MB pro va t-elle sortir prochainement ? ou est prévue pour  2013?

bref acheter son macbook pro en ce moment(aout à décembre) est ce judicieux ?


----------



## Khris Prolls (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Les nouveaux macbook pro viennent de sortir il y a peu donc si tu n'en peux plus d'attendre tu peux acheter.
Après c'est toujours l'éternel débat, si on commence à attendre à chaque fois qu'un nouvel ordinateur plus puissant sorte on achète jamais.
Alors OUI c'est le bon moment pour acheter mais OUI les prochains (dans 6 mois minimum je dirais) seront mieux.


----------



## bidulmaniacs (2 Août 2012)

OK mais ceux sortis en cette période actuelle ne seront pas encore dépassés ?


----------

